
WorkRamp (YC S16) builds software to help companies train its teams - stvnchn
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/06/workramp/
======
arshmand
One of the founders from WorkRamp here. Happy to answer any questions.

~~~
vs2
how come you dont have a video tour, you only have the option to get a demo

~~~
TedBlosser
Ted here from WorkRamp.

Sorry about not having a video; we haven't put the final touches on our video
tour yet.

Happy to do a short 10-15 min live demo if interested. My email is
ted@workramp.com if you'd like to set up some time in the near future.

